# Retreat Security



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

Our retreat\ weekend getaway is on some acreage in a rural area a couple of hours from main residence. Adjoining our back fourty is a trailerhood. Since we do not live there on a consistant basis, the natives (kids or meth heads or both) have started making themself at home at our place. We have had some success in prosecuting, but they often seem to stay a step ahead of the law. 

I want to set up some motion sensitive surveilance cameras to nab these intruders. I could use a hunting trail cameras, but you then have to batteries to deal with. I have seem some solar rechargers, but that will serve as a beacon to the human eye.

Any ideas on sources for hardwired low profile motion activated cameras?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Until you find exactly what you're looking for you could always put up a couple of signs that say "SMILE YOU'RE BEING VIDEOTAPED" for future prosecution.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Until you find exactly what you're looking for you could always put up a couple of signs that say "SMILE YOU'RE BEING VIDEOTAPED" for future prosecution.


then they'll look for surveilance equipment to sell at the pawn shop or flea market


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> then they'll look for surveilance equipment to sell at the pawn shop or flea market


Or they could get really nervous when they don't find any cameras and beat it! Lol. Can't hurt to give it a try before investing in an expensive surveillance rig.

Alternately, you could hide in a ghillie suit with a paintball gun and light them up when they show up.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you looking for something electronic to prosecute them or are you looking for products to punish them directly? You can visit any "spy-store" and get hidden cameras that are embedded into normal "every-day" items - a clock-radio, a lamp, a key-fob, a picture on the wall (who would steal a picture of granny?) etc ... 

You can also install "visible" cameras on the site in difficult-to-reach areas where someone would have to have a ladder handy in order to reach (ie: the top of a power-pole) and have it all wired to a "safe-room" that has a DVR keeping track of the happenings. Some DVR's have the ability to broadcast their signal over the 'net to a secondary-recording-device - say at your house - and you can watch what is happening there all the time.



Products to punish would include booby-traps (scent, light, markings) vials of skunk-scent, or blinding light (magnesium) or permanent inks that will stain the skin for weeks.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

You Ain't going too win, not now, not ever. Admit "You" made the mistake in owning property near the toilet. Cut your loss, sell the place, and be smarter about the next property. Your the problem, stop being righteous, it is their turf. If the SHTF they would kill you and eat you.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a tough issue to address with any satisfaction. Law enforcement by it's very nature, is largely reactionary, as they cannot punish someone _before_ the crime is committed. By the same token, the homeowner's rights (depending upon the state) are very often limited to discouraging transients, not allowing much in the way of payback or punishment, to avoid vigilante justice.

As much as I hate to say it, Sourdough has a point. If that sort of element is present in the neighborhood, there nothing you can really do about it, short of moving in full-time and posting patrols around the perimeter to let the scumbags know that it is occupied and not friendly. Depending upon the area, you may be better off to unload the property and start fresh in a better area.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> You Ain't going too win, not now, not ever. Admit "You" made the mistake in owning property near the toilet. Cut your loss, sell the place, and be smarter about the next property. Your the problem, stop being righteous, it is their turf. If the SHAFT they would kill you and eat you.


what he said.......sux i know but what else can ya do....trailer-trash is trailer-trash, welcome to the Jerry Springer Show :surrender:

i'd sell it and cut my losses.....next place would be well researched before i put cash into it.:beercheer:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey!!!!:gaah:

I lived in a trailer.... and my neighbor called my other neighbor trailer trash.....and was shocked out of her drawers when I said I must be trailer trash cause I lived in a trailer for 5 years.....

Shut her up real quick....but I understand what you mean:wave:...just kidding wid yu.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Alternately, you could hide in a ghillie suit with a paintball gun and light them up when they show up.


Better have backup that stings a bit more in case they do...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> Better have backup that stings a bit more in case they do...


Ha, true enough. Hopefully it wouldn't come to that.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Section Hand Trash*

My Grandmother always refered to the famiely who lived directly across the road from them as "Section Hand Trash".

Both her sons , (the only working members of the famiely), were "Section Hands" on the L&N railroad.

It just depends on whether you are looking out of the window , or in the window !

:2thumb:


----------



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Cut your loss, sell the place, and be smarter about the next property. Your the problem, stop being righteous, it is their turf. If the SHTF they would kill you and eat you.


Land has been in the family for 3 plus generations so the price was right. I am not worried about the fiends when I am there. Actually I would relish the opportunity of a face to face meeting, because I would be fearful for my life and the safety of my family.........you can finish the story.

We do not keep anything of value there because of this reason, but it is more of a damnable nuisance. The local PD has been more help than one would expect due to the reactionary nature because they sorta get off on chasing these goons. Any ammo I could provide the PD would put heat on these fine individuals.

Plus if I knew proof positive which ones they were, I am sure I could legally make their lives uncomforable.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

I would set up some digital "game tracker" type cameras used to track dear, elk, etc in the woods,,, easy to set up, decent battery life, and downloadable date/time pic's to your computer ...


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Just stop and get some leaf spring steel and make you a couple of bear traps and put big chains on them and screw them down to the ground with trailer house tie downs. Once somebody gets into one of those things, word will travel like wildfire. Now, you didn't know a thing about those traps or how they got there, plausible deniability. I saw it work right next to me but the guy had a bad spot in his fence that they were coming through. All of a sudden one got caught in a huge trap that the landowner had no idea about how it got there, ha ha. The offender couldn't do anything about it except go home. Sometimes you just have to send a message, and if they don't understand plain talk, just send a louder message that they understand.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I' m not sure how much land you're talking about or the terrain it encompasses. If previous generations of your family had really good relations with the neighbors , perhaps it might be a good investment in your time to start visiting your family's friends in the area. Let them know about your roots and your wish to begin spending more time on the home place In many areas grandpas, dads , and uncle still have some sway with the younger folks ( someone pays for the toys). Maybe inviting some of the oldsters over for a picnic and to shoot might help to inentify you as a "local". Perhaps too much of rural areas are owned by people with no local connection and the message is "no one I know".


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

VUnder said:


> Just stop and get some leaf spring steel and make you a couple of bear traps and put big chains on them and screw them down to the ground with trailer house tie downs. Once somebody gets into one of those things, word will travel like wildfire. Now, you didn't know a thing about those traps or how they got there, plausible deniability. I saw it work right next to me but the guy had a bad spot in his fence that they were coming through. All of a sudden one got caught in a huge trap that the landowner had no idea about how it got there, ha ha. The offender couldn't do anything about it except go home. Sometimes you just have to send a message, and if they don't understand plain talk, just send a louder message that they understand.


You could be sued for that if not prosecuted. There's no plausible deniability if you put traps on your property. Especially if the police already know you have problems with them. One of the trespassers could have a kid with them. You don't want a 5 year old stepping into a bear trap.


----------



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

Really giving thought to Spiderwire and trebble hooks.


----------

